# ImageMagick will überhaupt nicht :(



## Subbi (29. August 2003)

Hi an alle da draussen,

jaaaaa, zu so später Stunde sitze ich noch an meinem PC und verzweifle über ImageMagick 5.5.8 (die dritte Version die ich teste) ....

Folgendes, ich versuche IM per ./configure --enable-shared zu installieren. Äh, ich weiss zwar, das dies nicht die eigentliche Installation ist, ich kann es aber leider nicht anders bezeichnen, da ich nicht der Linuxcrack schlechthin bin.

So, es werden 100.000 Zeilen auf meinem Bildschirm ausgegeben, darauf folgt dann der "Statusbericht" der folgendermassen aussieht:

Shared libraries  --enable-shared=yes           yes
Static libraries  --enable-static=yes           yes
GNU ld            --with-gnu-ld=yes             yes
LZW support       --enable-lzw=yes              yes
Quantum depth     --with-quantum-depth=16       16

Delegate Configuration:
BZLIB             --with-bzlib=yes              no
DPS               --with-dps=yes                no
FlashPIX          --with-fpx=yes                no
FreeType 2.0      --with-ttf=yes                no
Ghostscript       None                          /usr/bin/gs (7.05)
Ghostscript fonts --with-gs-font-dir=default    /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1/
Ghostscript lib   --with-gslib=no               no
JBIG              --with-jbig=yes               no
JPEG v1           --with-jpeg=yes               no
JPEG-2000         --with-jp2=yes                no
LCMS              --with-lcms=yes               no
Magick++          --with-magick-plus-plus=yes   yes
PERL              --with-perl=yes               /usr/bin/perl
PNG               --with-png=yes                no
TIFF              --with-tiff=yes               no
Windows fonts     --with-windows-font-dir=      none
WMF               --with-wmf=yes                no
X11               --with-x=                     no
XML               --with-xml=yes                yes
ZLIB              --with-zlib=yes               yes

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, stehen hier alle Optionen für die Bildformate auf  "no" ... habe mir dann den Spass erlaubt, configure noch einmal mit --with-jpeg=yes laufen zu lassen. Ergebnis sieht danach aber immernoch so aus. Immernoch ist jpeg auf  "no".

Nun habe ich mir mal diesen ewig langen Text zur Brust genommen und bin auf folgendes gestossen:

checking jpeglib.h usability... no
checking jpeglib.h presence... no
checking for jpeglib.h... no
checking for jpeg_read_header in -ljpeg... no
checking for JPEG library is version 6b or later... no
no
checking if JPEG package is complete... no
checking for JPEG version 2 support ...
checking jasper/jasper.h usability... no
checking jasper/jasper.h presence... no
checking for jasper/jasper.h... no
checking for jas_stream_fopen in -ljasper... no
checking if JPEG version 2 support package is complete... no
checking for FreeType 2.0 ...
checking for freetype-config... no
checking for FT_Init_FreeType in -lfreetype... no
checking freetype/freetype.h usability... no
checking freetype/freetype.h presence... no
checking for freetype/freetype.h... no
checking if FreeType package is complete... no
checking for TIFF support ...
checking tiff.h usability... no
checking tiff.h presence... no
checking for tiff.h... no
checking tiffio.h usability... no
checking tiffio.h presence... no
checking for tiffio.h... no
checking for TIFFOpen in -ltiff... no
checking for TIFFClientOpen in -ltiff... no
checking for TIFFIsByteSwapped in -ltiff... no
checking for TIFFReadRGBATile in -ltiff... no
checking for TIFFReadRGBAStrip in -ltiff... no
checking if TIFF package is complete... no
checking for JBIG support ...
checking jbig.h usability... no
checking jbig.h presence... no
checking for jbig.h... no
checking for jbg_dec_init in -ljbig... no
checking if JBIG package is complete... no

Auch hier beim checken an sich wird alles mit "no" angezeigt. Ich habe echt keinen Dunst mehr, was ich noch anstellen soll.

Vielleicht kann mir mal einer den richtigen configure-Befehl geben oder mir sonst irgendwie weiter helfen. Problem ist einfach, ich habe meine Seite schon online und die Bilder fehlen noch. Dachte nicht, das es zu Problemen solcher Art kommen würde.

Bitte, bitte helft mir schnell! Danke!

Gruss,
Thomas

P.S. Der Pfad in welchen IM liegt ist /root/ImageMagick-5.5.8


----------



## Subbi (29. August 2003)

Hi!

Habe mir selbst geholfen. Habe mich noch ein wenig durchgegoogelt
und habe gelesen, das ich die einzelnen Libraries noch installieren muss.

Habe ich getan und es  einwandfrei.

Grüsse,
Thomas


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (29. August 2003)

Danke für die Info, die werde ich bei meiner nächsten ImageMagick-Installation dann im Hinterkopf  behalten. Bisher habe ich diese immer als RPM installiert


----------



## amcgn (25. Februar 2004)

*ImageMagick*

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe dass ich hier Hilfe bekomme.

Ich möchte auf meinem Server bei 1&1 ImageMagick installieren. 
Doch da habe ich so einige Fragen, da ich leider kein Linux crack bin.
Auf meinem Server habe ich zur Zeit 10 Domains, laufen auch alle super.
Sämtliche Scripte laufen, halt nur keine cgi Scripte.
Ganz einfache Scripte laufen, doch größere und aufwendige Scripte laufen nicht.
Ein Freund, den ich nur über das netz kenne, sagte mir das bei mir ImageMagick fehlt.
So, das teil habe ich mir besorgt, nur weis ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter.
Alle Hilfe Seiten die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe sind leider auf Englisch, und ich kann so gut wie kein englisch.
Hier nun meine Fragen:
In welchem Verzeichnis lade ich ImageMagick hoch?
Entpacken habe ich schon geschafft, aber ich glaube im falschen Verzeichnis.

BITTE, WER KANN MIR BEI DER INSTALATION HELFEN
Wenn ihr etwas wissen müsst, so fragt mich. 
Ich weis auch das in den ganzen Foren immer wieder nach der Installation gefragt wird, aber über all wird man nur auf irgendwelchen Foren weitergeleitet bzw. hingewiesen, oder ein anderer der auch das Problem hatte schreibt dann einfach "hat sie erledigt".

Ich benötige wirklich Hilfe.
DANKE SCHON MAL IM VORRAUS.


----------

